# My new Cayo 173



## SaltwaterEmpire (Dec 30, 2014)

*


----------



## jmrodandgun (Sep 20, 2013)

Congratulations! What motor did you end up picking? I'm still a good two months out on mine. It's nice to finally see the light at the end of tunnel.


----------



## SaltwaterEmpire (Dec 30, 2014)

I went with the 50hp Tohatsu


----------



## Dawhoo (Oct 27, 2015)

any word on the 18ft Cayo?


----------



## SaltwaterEmpire (Dec 30, 2014)

They were working on the 18 when I was at the shop today. I'm sure they will be posting some stuff next week.


----------



## jmrodandgun (Sep 20, 2013)

What was your time frame from the time it went into the mold until it's ready to be picked up?


----------



## SaltwaterEmpire (Dec 30, 2014)

jmrodandgun said:


> What was your time frame from the time it went into the mold until it's ready to be picked up?



If I remember right it was pulled from the mold mid August.


----------



## Tx_Whipray (Sep 4, 2015)

Did you do the 4 stroke, or the TLDI?


----------



## SaltwaterEmpire (Dec 30, 2014)

Tx_Whipray said:


> Did you do the 4 stroke, or the TLDI?



4 stroke


----------



## Financekid1 (Jul 19, 2012)

2 questions....Did you have to contact him for build pics or did he just send them to you? The reason I ask is because I talked to him a month ago, put my 75% down to start and havent heard anything. Wondering if its even gone in the mold yet. Did he ask you to put the 75% down in advance of the start?

Thanks,

James


----------



## SaltwaterEmpire (Dec 30, 2014)

Financekid1 said:


> 2 questions....Did you have to contact him for build pics or did he just send them to you? The reason I ask is because I talked to him a month ago, put my 75% down to start and havent heard anything. Wondering if its even gone in the mold yet. Did he ask you to put the 75% down in advance of the start?
> 
> Thanks,
> 
> James



I took the pictures myself while I was at the shop. Yes I did put 75% down at the start.


----------



## Financekid1 (Jul 19, 2012)

SaltwaterEmpire said:


> I took the pictures myself while I was at the shop. Yes I did put 75% down at the start.


Awesome! Thanks! Good looking skiff you got there! I like your color choices!


----------



## SaltwaterEmpire (Dec 30, 2014)

Had some time last night to splash my new ride.


----------



## permitchaser (Aug 26, 2013)

That a sexy ride. Slime that puppy


----------



## Parkerskimmer (Aug 21, 2015)

OMG that thing is freaking crazy looking!!! Awesome skiff!!!


----------



## E-money (Jul 7, 2016)

I love it. Simply and super clean. Can't wait to see some fish laying on the deck.


----------



## jmrodandgun (Sep 20, 2013)

Pretty boat. Very well thought out. 

I swear is feels like my wait is getting longer. It seems like yesterday that I put down my deposit.


----------



## sjrobin (Jul 13, 2015)

I like it Empire. Jm, you and E money just double up on the practice fly casting, with a special focus on a twenty knot cross wind cast and the wait time will pass quickly.


----------



## SaltwaterEmpire (Dec 30, 2014)

Thanks for all the kind words guys!


----------



## Backwater (Dec 14, 2014)

What area are you in?


----------



## SaltwaterEmpire (Dec 30, 2014)

Backwater said:


> What area are you in?


Pinellas county in the largo/Seminole area.


----------



## Backwater (Dec 14, 2014)

SaltwaterEmpire said:


> Pinellas county in the largo/Seminole area.


You fly fish?


----------



## SaltwaterEmpire (Dec 30, 2014)

Backwater said:


> You fly fish?



I'm just starting to get into it. I have been a artificial bay boat guy for a long time. That's why I picked the Cayo up to start fly fishing more. I wouldn't say I was really good at it yet. Lol


----------



## hcft (Dec 10, 2015)

Empire, you planning on trying any new props or sticking with the stock?


----------



## SaltwaterEmpire (Dec 30, 2014)

hcft said:


> Empire, you planning on trying any new props or sticking with the stock?



I'm not sure yet on messing with props. It seems to work well the way it's setup now.


----------



## jmrodandgun (Sep 20, 2013)

You guys hurry up and get this prop selection sorted out for the hatsu 50 so I don't have to do any testing


----------



## Financekid1 (Jul 19, 2012)

Did you happen to see a charcoal grey one in the mold when you picked up your boat?


----------

